# Cut & print Plotter Vs Dtg



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi guys, i have a little workshop i sell t-shirt on ebay. i work with screenprinting, but i need to rise the production so i'm looking for a good choice for improve my business. first i'm in love with dtg printers, like neoflex and anajet mp5, the price are high :S between 20-22 thousand dollars+tax. and this toy bn-20 8500 dollars+tax

i need to know if anybody had work with both i just need to know what of this two options are better. i worry about ink costs. 

the bn-20 is cheaper than dtgs buy their ink costs are high, i need someone who can help to resolve this questions.  thanks


----------



## sahne (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi uliari,
I have a small DTG printer (HM1 Kiosk). My assessment of small scale DTG printer is this.
1 the INKS will always be expensive. Comparatively speaking.
2 your break even point in the number of shirts to sell, if selling on ebay, will be roughly (cost of printer+ cost of inks+ maintenance+ cost of shirts)/($ profit per shirt)

example -: total cost of printer + shirts etc = 20,000
assuming u make $15 clear profit on each shirt
then 20,000/15 =1,334 shirts u must sell just to get your money back.

 So with this information u need to ask how many shirts do u think that u will sell and how long will it take and will u be undermining your current sales? 
Incidentally DTG prints are beautiful if done well.
Good luck


----------



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Sahne, i think i can improve my production with that dtg, cuz screenprinting is not for me, i've been working for along 2 years with screenprinting, but is not profitable if we're talking about time.

screenprinting is for large numbers. if i have 100 models, and every costumer ask for each different model, i spend like 8 minutes, in each t-shirt, putting the screens, cleaning each screen, adjust the register. Is a lot of work if i have to do that with every t-shirt,  and if i still with screenprinting and rise my models to 200, i couldn't do that.

I know dtg inks and maintenance is expensive but if i can sell more than 200% of the t-shirts that already sell, that will be fine for me.

I'm a small t-shirt seller, i sell 180 t-shirts per month, because i am retailer, the production is low but, the pros, are, that each t-shirt i'm selling it with retail price also.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

If the "barrier to entry" is COST of the equipment, then the Roland VersaStudio BN20 is the way in. Once you have established a clientele and you are profiting, then you can move up to the NeoFlex.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd go with a printer cutter like the versacamm or versastudio but you must understand that these are not generally for large scale production. It can be though depending on the actual volume and how you calculate your time. 

Are you planning to print your own design and sell the shirts? Or to accept orders? Or both?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

uliari said:


> Thanks Sahne, i think i can improve my production with that dtg, cuz screenprinting is not for me, i've been working for along 2 years with screenprinting, but is not profitable if we're talking about time.
> 
> screenprinting is for large numbers. if i have 100 models, and every costumer ask for each different model, i spend like 8 minutes, in each t-shirt, putting the screens, cleaning each screen, adjust the register. Is a lot of work if i have to do that with every t-shirt,  and if i still with screenprinting and rise my models to 200, i couldn't do that.
> 
> ...


If you can screen print why not do screen print transfers? Screen Print ink is cheap and so is transfer paper... I would do 50-100 transfers per setup and you can store the transfers for later use... I have some that are YEARS old and they press just fine as needed...

A screen print transfer beats a DTG any day if you ask me... I think anyone would tell you DTG is really not meant for low volume... Ink clogs up and on and on...

Kevin


----------



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Kevin well, today i'm not able to spend my money in a dtg  I choose versacamm bn-20, I've been thinking about pros and cons of dtg and pros and cons about working with textile vinyls and screen printing, also reading your post gave me an idea, i'm so dumb, you have right, i can work with screenprinting transfers and store it and use it when is needed.
thanks a lot


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

The bn-20 and transfers seems to be a good decision. The bn-20 is an eco solvent ink printer so you can also do printed vinyl transfers.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BroJames said:


> The bn-20 and transfers seems to be a good decision. The bn-20 is an eco solvent ink printer so you can also do printed vinyl transfers.


I was under the impression that with a eco solvent printer that too has to have a pretty decent volume running thru it to make it worth while for the same reason as a DTG... 200 shirts a month just doesn't strike me as much volume.

I can certainly understand the value of a eco solvent printer for other products... But as a solution for shirts it just seems like a fair bit of investment when your current volume really isn't much... For far less money I can make up some screen print transfers and sit them on the shelf and not have all the added maintenance of another piece of equipment...

Kevin


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

BroJames said:


> The bn-20 and transfers seems to be a good decision. The bn-20 is an eco solvent ink printer so you can *also* do printed vinyl transfers.


that's an "also".

Assuming one is a screen printer, has the space or time for screen printing, or sells shirts with ready printed designs, then screen print transfer is a good option.

As a solution to shirts, I believe that would depend on personal circumstances. The printed image outlasts paper transfers. Does not fade that much and does not crack.

200 shirts per month is indeed low but the OP stated in his first post


> ...i work with screenprinting, but i need to rise the production so i'm looking for a good choice for improve my business.


and in post #3


> I'm a small t-shirt seller, i sell 180 t-shirts per month, because i am retailer, the production is low but, the pros, are, that each t-shirt i'm selling it with retail price also.


$8000 amortized over 12 months with only 180 shirts per month is about $3.70 per shirt. Amortized over 2 years that's less than $1.35 per shirt. If the OP succeeded in increasing production as he knows he must then the cost is lower. So I think the 180 shirts per month justify the investment especially as the OP sells retail.
.


----------

